# Easter Weekend



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Took a buddy from out of town on his first gigging trips this weekend. It was really nice but flounder just weren't there. Saw Two shorts and one fish that he over shot in a 5 foot hole on friday night made up for it in fun with Sheeps and Mullet. Saturday night we went at it again with other than some Sheeps and a 14" Balck Drum ...one 17 in Flatfish to show. All in all another gigging fanatic has been born! BTW: Stripers were caught on top water lures.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang Mike, I've started a complete vitamin regiment to try to get out half as much as you do. You're on fire. Completely different year than last year, with the fish holding offshore. With this weather though it shoud be getting better any time now.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey BigMike,
Ya gonna miss one now and then ! But nice kill on the sheep head and drum. My son is coming in from Ga. and maybe this weekend we can post a few pictures ??? I have came back with an empty icebox  but still have a good time trying  That's what its all about having a good time fishin !


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> Dang Mike, I've started a complete vitamin regiment to try to get out half as much as you do. You're on fire. Completely different year than last year, with the fish holding offshore. With this weather though it shoud be getting better any time now.


Oh yeah, I can't wait for that action! I've been loading up on variety. Just ready for the flatfish!!

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------

